# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις σπουργιτιών

## Αντισυμβατικός

αρσενικο ιζαμπελα


 θηλυκο ιζαμπελα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

θηλυκο παστελ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αρσενικο φαιο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δειτε και αλλες μεταλλαξεις σπουργιτιων.
http://boborevardel.skyrock.com/4.html

http://boborevardel.skyrock.com/9.html

http://gobemouche70.skyrock.com/2963...omestique.html

http://oiseauxeuropeen.skyrock.com/4.html

http://oiseauxeuropeen.skyrock.com/5.html

http://oiseauxeuropeen.skyrock.com/7.html

http://oiseauxeuropeen.skyrock.com/8.html

----------


## jk21

Kωστα τα δυο πρωτα λινκ μαλλον μπηκαν εκ παραδρομης  .δεν τα σβηνω μην χαθουν και τα βαζεις εσυ οπου πρεπει  ( ισως εδω *Φυσικές μεταλλάξεις και αλμπινισμός στα πουλιά.  αλλα και κει ειναι για ιθαγενη )*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αλαξαν σελιδα οι φωτο στο πρωτο λινκ. αυτες ειναι τωρα.
http://boborevardel.skyrock.com/14.html

το 2ο ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## jk21

ναι το 2ο εκτος απο παπαγαλους πανω κατω εχει ενδιαμεσα και δυο εικονες απο σπουργιτια .Καλα λες

----------

